# Helmsley



## antiquesam (Sep 6, 2017)

We were parked here last night and will leave in the morning. I've just been speaking to a Ryedale Council official checking on the car parks. She tells me Helmsley is an experiment and if successful they will extend it to other towns. So far they have had no trouble and only good reports. Let's encourage them by writing and pray no one spoils it.


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> We were parked here last night and will leave in the morning. I've just been speaking to a Ryedale Council official checking on the car parks. She tells me Helmsley is an experiment and if successful they will extend it to other towns. So far they have had no trouble and only good reports. Let's encourage them by writing and pray no one spoils it.



Thanks for that info Sam. We will be passing through tomorrow on the A170, so could you give a little more detail please? Will it suit a big Tag Axle van? I have just spent time looking for a wildcamping spot in that area, there is not much because I never use a LR on a busy A road. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 6, 2017)

It's the long stay car park and is sign posted for overnight parking. You can overshoot.tbe sdging. Free from 18.30 to 09.00.


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> It's the long stay car park and is sign posted for overnight parking. You can overshoot.tbe sdging. Free from 18.30 to 09.00.



Thanks, I'll have a gander on Google Earth. :wave:


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 6, 2017)

Google earth shows trees in the centre of the carpark, they have been removed. I would think plenty of room for your tag.


----------



## justRoamin (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm giving it a go tonight,it's a peaceful spot,just one other van(with a wildcamping sticker) so far,not sure how busy it gets.
Plenty of room for a tag axle as it's free between 18.30-09.00 but after 09.00 you have to fit in a bay and pay accordingly. I've reversed into a bay along the back so I'm overhanging the grass.. your tag might sink but defo ok for a night.. sign says no more than 6 vans.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 6, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Google earth shows trees in the centre of the carpark, they have been removed. I would think plenty of room for your tag.



It's the top car park, the overflow space. There are two of us here tonight. It is the nearest to the walled garden


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 6, 2017)

Would Wildroamin.wave please.


----------



## justRoamin (Sep 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Would Wildroamin.wave please.



Sorry I didn't wave. Had a good chat with you though.
Enjoy your beer  Nice to have met you.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Oct 9, 2017)

Its certainly being well used. 10 vans parked up on Saturday night. Some good pubs in Helmsley, we ate in Royal Oak an also visited another , so contributed to the local economy.


----------



## dane (Oct 9, 2017)

Stopped here last week.  Only a few vans but it was mid week.  Pretty place, spent a bit in town as well.  Handy for the Cleveland Way too.  Glad it's being successful!

Edit.  Losing track.  It was a Sunday...


----------



## Canoman1 (Oct 14, 2017)

We stopped over last weekend, i counted 15 vans parked up! 
Great place for free.


----------



## justRoamin (Oct 14, 2017)

Let’s hope someone doesn’t see the increasing amount of vans parking up as over use.. I thought there was a sign stating no more than 6 vans!! Or was I mistaken? I agree it is a good spot.
                                                                                                         Mark


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 14, 2017)

My fear is that someone miss behaves.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2017)

Would anybody like to give me a clue as to where this is please.

Regards, Rog.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 26, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Would anybody like to give me a clue as to where this is please.
> 
> Regards, Rog.



according to the posts on this thread.....its the long stay car park in helmsley  north yorkshire........Helmsley is only a small town and the long stay car park is signposted....Helmsley is off the A170 between thirsk and pickering.......


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> according to the posts on this thread.....its the long stay car park in helmsley  north yorkshire........Helmsley is only a small town and the long stay car park is signposted



Thank you my lovely, I was hoping perhaps for a street name, so I could check it out on Googlemaps, before our trek North to Moffat.

Rog.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 26, 2017)

quire a while since i was at helmsley......so not oo sure just where the long stay car park is,however, Helmsley is not a big place....start off at the market place  and its probably not too far from there.....sorry i cant help further...all of that area is beautiful and unspoilt.   and if you can find your way across the moors to Blakey Ridge some rugged scenery and the lion inn do good meals.....may even be able to park there overnight....   all well worth a visit.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 26, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Would anybody like to give me a clue as to where this is please.
> 
> Regards, Rog.



54*14.45.77 N
1*03.59.02 W
If you have POI's on Google Earth just zoom in. Its on Cleveland Way off High St. and is the furthest car park. There is a big temporary sign with a picture of a motorhome pointing the way.
The first c/park is cars, the second is coaches and the third is for overnighting. I can't do any more I'm afraid.
The trees down the centre have disappeared since Google were there.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 26, 2017)

Drive into Helmsley when you get to the market place there is a mini roundabout turn Left on Market Place  B1257  30 yards to a T junction turn right  on Church Street still B1257 50 yards Car Park signed to Left.

Alf





RoaminRog said:


> Thank you my lovely, I was hoping perhaps for a street name, so I could check it out on Googlemaps, before our trek North to Moffat.
> 
> Rog.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2017)

Brilliant! Thanks everybody.
Think it might make a pleasant overnight stop, on the way to the Moffat Meet in a couple of weeks time. Will stick it in my satnav, before I forget.

Many thanks. :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 26, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Would anybody like to give me a clue as to where this is please.
> 
> Regards, Rog.



It's in the POIs ...


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> It's in the POIs ...



Just seen it. Thanks Chris.


----------

